

Anyone developing for the iPhone?  Any suggestions on learning? - comatose_kid

I just got accepted to the developer program.<p>I'm pretty fluent with C, but I've never worked with Cocoa/Obj C, and was wondering if anyone here had suggestions on good ways to come up to speed.
======
nadimnadim
There is loads of information on the official SDK webpage. Did you have a look
at that first?

<http://developer.apple.com/iphone/>

~~~
comatose_kid
Sure, but I'm interested in other resources as well.

------
thomasswift
this site has nice stuff <http://trailsinthesand.com/> or the apple sample
code

